# French B-26



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Found this interesting pic of a French B-26 during bombing operations. Anybody have any background on the unit and number of B-26 we leased to Free French forces?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Matt. I've found out in my research for my B26 model, that at least 6 Free French squadrons were equipped with marauders in North Africa, and I know of at least one Sqn. based at St. Dizier, France, in 1945. This was 1/22 'Maroc'.
There are some pictures of French B26's on variuos websites I've looked at, under the general heading of 'Martin B26 Marauder pictures', and there are a number of colour shots of the U.S.A.A.F. aircraft, and museum examples, including a French B26 in the museum a Le Bourget, Paris.
Not a very detailed answer, but hope it's helped some.
Terry.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Célérité (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes B26 have been used by Free French Force but more after WW2 by the french army. 

The Air Force has implemented the B-26 from January 1951, the 1st of February the first combat sorties were carried out in Indochina. During the conflict 113 B-26B B-26C and RB-26C have been engaged in three groups Bombing: GB 1 / 19 Gascogne GB 1 / 25 Tunisia and GB 1 / 91 Burgundy as well as the Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron ERP.2/19 Armagnac. 25 Invaders were lost in combat or by accident.

L 'Invader was also committed in Algeria from August 1956. Two groups of bombing GB 1 / 91 Gascogne and GB 2 / 91 Guyenne being operational debut 1957.C 'is from 1961 that the B-26B and C opererent to the airbase 106. Six were equipped with a radar and B-appointed 26APQ13.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, Celerite. (Sorry, can't get accents on this reply section!)
I knew the French forces used the A/B 26 Invader in the 50's/60's, but didn't know the Marauder was kept in service as well. Now I do!


----------



## A26 Crew (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello from the US,

Does anyone know how to contact current French Air Force squadrons? Looking for GB 1/91 at St. Dizier but cannot find an e-mail contact address. Want to check their records for their use of B-26s in Indochina. Hoping to find their historian or PIO. Any thoughts are appreciated since I am a newby here.

Wrench well, fly safely.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was in French Morocco, in late '55, the French were flying P2V's out of Port Lyautey. They also had a couple of
AT6's [or SNJ's] that they used for hacks.

Charles


----------

